# RWD Conversion



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

If any of you know me - you would know i like to do things on the odd side- but this is not too bad so i was just getting some info on it.

1. i know i do not need to do this just hought it would be a cool idea to do
2. the idea is do either a 2r20det with RWD setup rather than a front
b. or do a VG30dett setup with rwd 
(which i don't think will fit so shoot me down if it doesn't)'
3. then depending on which motor- try to get the damn thing into a 12.89 1/4mi range for street use.

So i need to know how much of a _*hell*_ am i getting myself into when considering this? What do YOU think my project cost will end up being- that is includeing buying the car. Also do you have a list of part/vendor ideas that i could go through or websites.

BTW i know at least Nismo Power will flame me for this one.... :cheers:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats a neat idea and all but ridiculous...Why bother spending probally more than 10 grand just to make it rear wheel drive when you can go buy a s13 or s14-240sx and swap in a sr motor for pretty cheap..I dunno it just sounds like a shit load of work just to make the car somthing its not.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id suggest attempting an AWD setup

at least the parts are available


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Vega said:


> If any of you know me - you would know i like to do things on the odd side- but this is not too bad so i was just getting some info on it.
> 
> 1. i know i do not need to do this just hought it would be a cool idea to do
> 2. the idea is do either a 2r20det with RWD setup rather than a front
> ...


The VG30 will not fit in the B14 and as for the DET being rear wheel drive, there are all wheel drive DETs that you can get, its just that doing the conversion is a PITA and would cost more than the car itself, at least 6 grand. IMO i wouldnt even consider doing this. If you want do do either of those things you should get a 240 which is already rear wheel drive and go from there. I just think it would be way to much work for someone to go through when the only applicable upside for that cost would be doing something "different" But its your car so you can try it if ya want because the parts are there. I believe you can look into the Exalta i think its all wheel drive or use a GTI-R drivetrain and frankenstein that in. :thumbup:


----------



## Tobin (Jan 11, 2005)

It's gonna cost a loot  Theres an AWD Pulsar going around Canada...That can done..But if you want RWD like someone said previously..just buy a S13 or S14...And Turbo the KA motor..it's cheaper and it's pretty damn close to the Sr specs..

-Tobin


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well since the b14 is allready a solid rear axle you wont need to do extencive fabing back there as opposed to indipendant...............still useless though and im sorry.......i know we rag on you alot, but im sure this is just another wild hair ya got up your ass lol, almost no one ever goes through with crazxy plans like this and if they do they dont ask anyone if they should, they just do it.  idk i like my car but its nothing special and not worth any where near puttin even 6k into for me at least :cheers:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

well then lets look at the awd conversion then guys... any suggestions?

Donar cars available?

Really canada? Have they sold that there or was that a custom job? I live in MN so it is just a hop skip and a jump to go there for parts. OMG WEEEEEEEEE! And i'm there. :fluffy: 

what is involved? has this even been done? if it hasn't that makes it even sweeter for that "hair up my ass". :thumbup: 

And i don't mind the crap too much  hell i am going to get either way anyway. I like my crazy ideas and expect the shit out of it. I just like to learn new thing that not too many people know. then i can be called a know it al by my girlfriend more often  ...

I just want to do something crazy.

Hey btw homuch do these 200sx se-r (95-99) run in price anyhow?

Thanks guys.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Read something once about a guy who had a RWD B13 but i could see this as possible ... i think he used a s13 chasis and somehow worked around getting a b13 shell over it .... i'm sure it was a $hitload a work and this car was set for race purposes only ... 1000lbs spring rates etc.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if i were to do this, this is what i would do.....dont buy an se-r because once you find out what car it is we get the AWD stuff from you will want that engine :thumbup: 

buy a 200sx SE with the 1.6L engine
buy a donar pulsar GTiR, this car has the AWD system AND an SR20DET< things are pretty good now right?
then swap in the det and the AWD setup and you have a rally B14.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

where do you recomend geting the the GTiR stuff? Website please...

remmeber guys i am one around here that is used to ALOT of custom fabrication so absolutly NO problem there- may stick welding die and burn in hell- _MIG _ for ever. Also have people done the AWD 200 before?

This is going to be so fun...- when i start i'll make a thread with pics and info of everything.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea its still a 200sx (all usdm 200sx's are 2 door) but i would rather a 4 door, i am not a big fan of 2 doors and the 4 door would be super sleeper. idk about sites


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

well what kind of car is the gtir a pulsar? or what?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

why don't you just put an engine over the rear axles... its "easier" that way because you don't need to cut out the tunnel for the driveshaft.

i've seen a turbo h22 rwd Del Sol done this way on honda-tech...


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

link please...


----------



## Tobin (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know about the GTI-R I thought it was an Only European car...so I can get you the AWD Turbo engine if you're really interested in it...

-Tobin


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Vega said:


> link please...


http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=1035592

though he used square tubing... I'm sure you're smart enough to find some round stock. coulda sworn he was turbo... maybe that's another one...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

whats wrong with square? its even stronger than round!ever see a square light post bend? nay! ........wow that car is amazing.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

nice setup- i hate hondas though... may they burn in all that is hell-

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/439076/5

nice honda stuff there...HA!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> whats wrong with square? its even stronger than round!ever see a square light post bend?



uh, NO, it's not. IF it was, why are tube chassis cars made with ROUND tubing? Or roll cages? or Drag cars? or Nascar cars?

be careful with the talking out the ass dude.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

i really don't want to do the engine in the trunk thing- not that i couldn't do it- it is that i may as well through a 500ci motor in a fiero. there is most of a kit for that. i know a guy around mn that did this and has NEVER been taken off the line- in a car that wieghs 2300 pounds (he checked) with just the stock engine (425hp at 5000rpm and 575 torque at 3000rom)he has pulled in the 11.4s INSANE. i am looking for a street able custom though. he barely touches that thing and just lurches like hell.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, NO, it's not. IF it was, why are tube chassis cars made with ROUND tubing? Or roll cages? or Drag cars? or Nascar cars?
> 
> be careful with the talking out the ass dude.


 well i just allways assumed it was.......dude.... i wasnt talking out my ass i was voicing what i allways thought was correct


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Vega said:


> where do you recomend geting the the GTiR stuff? Website please...
> 
> remmeber guys i am one around here that is used to ALOT of custom fabrication so absolutly NO problem there- may stick welding die and burn in hell- _MIG _ for ever. Also have people done the AWD 200 before?
> 
> This is going to be so fun...- when i start i'll make a thread with pics and info of everything.



No stick welding? How do you build trailers then? One of the problems i can forsee for you is running a rear drive axle. If you've ever looked under the 200's, which i assume you havn't, there's no tunnel, so you'll either have to build one, or let all your jizzunk hang lower, which to me, looks funny. You'll also have to remember that you'll be turning the engine a full 90* from the factory mounting place and with no tunnel there.... well i assume you get the idea. You're going to be doing alot of interior remodeling if your going to build that tunnel too. Oh an good luck trying to re-run the shifter, might as well take the shift assembally and such right out of the doner car.

...but...i'm sure you already knew that...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there's a video of the del sol... it's pretty badass... the guy was doing donuts and stuff.

the GTIR engine will drop right in but the AWD will be the problem area... the reason I suggest the engine in the rear is because you pretty much have to build a whole new car if you try to do the rwd conversion.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> well i just allways assumed it was.......dude.... i wasnt talking out my ass i was voicing what i allways thought was correct


your logic is flawed....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> your logic is flawed....


i realize that now...............huh, my bad


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

well i already said screw the rwd conversion and lets do the awd.

to the tunnle well will i need to make one for the awd setup?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes you do... its the only way to get power to the rear wheels...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Vega said:


> well i already said screw the rwd conversion and lets do the awd.
> 
> to the tunnle well will i need to make one for the awd setup?


Yep, your engine will probably still need to be mounted 90* also. Remember AWD is just RWD+FWD, so instead of the provisions for one, you need to build both. Just twice the work in my opinion (but well worth it). I'll take a picture under my 200 for you later if i get the chance, but if sombody wants to beat me to it they're welcomed to.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually the GTIR is transversely mounted (if memory serves me correct)... so you don't have to worry about mounting the engine but you still need to do the tunnel and rear axle...









GTIR engine.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i don't know where the tranny lies on that engine, but the size of the tunnel, and the difficulty of the project depends on where it sits.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what are your recomendations for the tunnle and rear axles. could i not get one out of the gtir and (axle that is) and then use that one to help mod the one or even use that one for the one in the 200sx?

also would i not just want the se-r because the 4 wheel disc brakes (they aren't abs are they I HATE ABS!!!! i have been in an acdent because of that damn system old school pumping is my way)?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Once again, i'm not sure of the exact specs but i'm sure you could mod the rear (and front) axle in with little hassle. The tunnel is another story. You're going to be sawing into the body all the way down the length of it. You can do somthing as simple as cutting some tubing in 1/2 and then welding it in after you cut a nice big hole down the midline of the chassis for it. But i'm not 100% that it's that easy. I'll just get you a damn picture once i get out of school today.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

great thanks...

i am going to look for pics also.

btw what do you all think this will run in the 1/4mi after it is all done? No other mods than that.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I just noticed this but OMG this thread and in such a short period of time- huh not too many people have flamed the vega yet hmmm- has the world tipped upside down or is it just me???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> I just noticed this but OMG this thread and in such a short period of time- huh not too many people have flamed the vega yet hmmm- has the world tipped upside down or is it just me???


its not a sacrealigious as chopping up a sky line :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Vega said:


> I just noticed this but OMG this thread and in such a short period of time- huh not too many people have flamed the vega yet hmmm- has the world tipped upside down or is it just me???


Nah they just see this as being not a head in ass thread such as Buying a Skyline which no one here will go through. You seem very optimistic and eager for more info so it seems like you really do want to go through with this.
Some people actually like to help as long as stupid Q's are not asked. :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i will close this thread if it gets to become a useless discussion...


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

alright like he said lets keep this to the topic...

now again which car is the GTiR? is that the pulsar?

Also does anyone have a website or 4 that they recomend getting the parts for this fab that i am planning?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> alright like he said lets keep this to the topic...
> 
> now again which car is the GTiR? is that the pulsar?
> 
> Also does anyone have a website or 4 that they recomend getting the parts for this fab that i am planning?


yes it is the pulsar, and all you would need is a donar GTiR, or a front clip and then all the AWD stuff. but a full car would be better becuase you could see how it all lays out. but by that point you would think the pulsar is so cool you would just want to keep that. they are awsome cars


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

i can't i live in the USA pulsars are not usa street legal am i not correct?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Where do you live?

Here are two crappy pics of the underside of my car, they suck but they bascially show where the drive axel would have to go along with the fact that there's not a whole lotta room down there.

Underside 1 
Underside 2 

I'd say 17's on the 1/4 if your being pessimistic.


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like you may have to relocate the gast tank or put a smaller fuel cell inside the car.


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

also wouldnt you have to custom fab a drive shaft from the front diff to the rear diff. this due to the fact that the pulsar gtir was based on an N13 chassis and had a shorter wheelbase. this is none the less a cool project. wish i had the funds to do something like this. and the skills.. good luck to you bro. and 17 seconds in the quarter mile? thats lil lil over pessimistic isnt it? i believe a gsx which is by far heavier does it in 14.6. stock..and the gti-r has about a 17 hp difference. all wheel drive will always give you a better launch. although you do lose alot in the drivetrain. as i said before wish i could do it..but i dont envy you. basically rebuilding the whole backend suspension and all..whooowee. cool to see it come to reality.but dang that is alot of work. again good luck bro


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

it's actually easier to do the GTiR setup with a B13 chassis than a B14 because they are dimensionally interchangeable. I did quite a bit of research about this a year or 2 ago , and a search of the forum will net what I found back then. As for RWD, it's as simple as any fwd to rwd conversion. I would get the chassis from a small 2wd truck (Suzuki Sidekick, Kia Sportage etc) and shorten it to the wheelbase of the Sentra, then install my drivetrain ( but you could just tub it and go the pro street route). Cut away any of the Sentra's structure that gets in the way. You may need to channel the body over the frame to make it sit right. Now position your drivetrain, again cutting away the firewall as necessary to make it fit and once the car sits right and the drivetrain is where you want it you are ready to build a new floor and firewall to accomodate the new setup. Finish it all up and button up the details and there you have it: A RWD Sentra!


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

i live in mid minnesota... i considered the gsx but they have tranny problems galor after you throw even a tiny bit of power at it.


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you by chace referring to the driveline seals blowing on a gsx? basically this occurs usually after you go past the 450 whp mark. at that point i would suggest beefing up any driveline. carbon fiber drive shafts. safer cuz instead of blowing up into shrapnel it will what they refer to as broom handling. if you do blow it up it just looks like the end of a broom stick with all the fibers.


----------



## wshiwsfast (Mar 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7949292364&rd=1


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^ nice find. i wouldnt buy that one because i dont think a det is worth 2.2k and its not even a clip. but it does show atleast what they look like, in addition to the AWD tranny you will need the extra drive shafts and what not, so that one isnt complet.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah that is alot for a DET. I'd just find a doner car and rebuild the engine, they really are rock solid engines if they're taken care of so an older one should be in fine condition. If you really want just the motor look at this post.


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

dude submitt the idea to monster garage jesse will do any thing


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I've dreamt of this one before.. AWD Subaru, AWD Mitsu.. thought of this one too.. wondered if anyone has done it or thought of it as well. The 95-98 200SX has a styling, even after almost 10 years.. does not get tired or old. It would be very cool if you went through with this. I'd love to see the results.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I remeber, there was someone asking about converting their 4WD Automatic B14 Sentra to FWD Manual, a couple months ago.

Apparently 4WD comes as an option in Trinidad, i think it was where he was from, with a GA15DE though.

Maybe u can use some of those parts?

heres the link

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72773&highlight=AWD


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I looked through as much of the 4 pages of this thread to make sure no one has mentioned this before. There is a guy on here who posted a thread about his B12 wagon with AWD and winning an ice race against turboed Eclipses and an SE-R. I believe it is the 89 but an AWD tranny for GA16 does exist. I swear that was stated in the thread. If someone digs it up and I am wrong I apologize. But that would be a direct bolt in to start. Fab the rearend to the B14 body, probably shorten the drive shaft and of course the tunnel. Use a fuel cell. Weld in at least a partial cage before cutting the tunnel to keep body integrity. The GA isn't a great starting point but for the levels reached by the turboed GAs on here, a 250 horse AWD B14 with an engine thats swaps directly in sounds like the way to go to make it happen.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47236&highlight=AWD+sentra

Here is the thread. I guess that tranny fits the GA16i. Not sure if it could be modded. Guess it depends if you want the SR swap or keep with GA. I would keep the GA for cost and savings on fab work but thats me. I never have money for anything so that influences my decisions.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Why do you want to do a RWD conversion?


----------

